

Groovy 2.0 introduces static type checking and compiling - Mitt
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Groovy-2-0-introduces-static-type-checking-and-compiling-1628119.html

======
skrebbel
I'm curious how this will evolve in the Groovy culture / ecosystem. Will using
static type checking become a best practice, with people 'falling back' to
dynamic typing only when necessary? Or will people keep using it dynamically,
except for "those Java weirdos who don't know any better"?

~~~
blktiger
I don't know about others, but I'm thinking I would turn on static typing when
I think I'm done developing something (as a way of verifying my code is
correct).

------
vorg
Why all the hype around the "release" of Groovy 2.0, what with the OP's
h-online link, one at jaxenter ([http://jaxenter.com/groovy-2-0-is-finally-
here-interview-wit...](http://jaxenter.com/groovy-2-0-is-finally-here-
interview-with-guillaume-laforge-project-lead-43450.html)), one at
InfoQ(<http://www.infoq.com/articles/new-groovy-20>), and the barrage of
emails and cross-postings, all within a day of each other? Makes me wonder if
the VMWare-employed marketers behind it all are on some sort of performance
incentive.

It's the extreme opposite of the release of quality products like Linux and
Clojure, both "announced" with low-key mentions in emails.

------
agentgt
Looks like a stop gap for Java 8 (the static portion that is). Please Oracle
let me have my closures sooner so the .NET programmers will stop making fun of
us :)

------
chwahoo
Hasn't Groovy always been a compiled language?

~~~
blktiger
Yes, but the new static compilation feature generates faster code. The only
downside is you are restricted from using some of the more dynamic aspects of
groovy (mostly meta-programming).

